# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Gregory Colbert

## shkodra13

shkodra13 (16.04.2002) :

Gregory Colbert. Ashes and Snow 

7 prill-6korrik 2002. Arsenale (Corderie, Artiglierie e Gaggiandre) Venezia (Itali).

Ekspozite e fotografit e kineastit kanadez (lindur me 1960) nga 10 vjet udhetime.Gigantografi qe paraqesin njeriun e kafshet prane njeri tjetrit si nje ftese per mbrojtjen e natyres.
 _________________________________________________

Eni (29.04.2002) :

Dje pashe ne TV mbi ekspoziten e hapur ne Venezia me punimet e Colbert dhe nje interviste te vet artistit.
Colbert i ishin dashur 10 vjet pune per te realizuar nje film 90 minutesh rreth bashkeverpimit te njeriut me elefantet dhe balenat, plus momente te kesaj bashkejetese. I gjithe projekti ka kushtuar rreth 5 milion euro,para te donatoreve koleksioniste anonime. Salla ku paraqiteshin fotografite e medha plus filmi ishte nje kryeveper aq me teper menyra e ekspozimit te veprave sa munda te shoh permes ekranit te Tv, te krijonin nje moment relaksimi.

__________________________________________________

Eni (03.06.2002) :

Ju ftoj te klikoni linkun e meposhtem, dhe do keni mundesi (per ata qe nuk jane ne Itali-Venezia) per te shijuar disa prej imazheve me te bukura te ekspozites se Colbertit. Nje kryeveper!

Shikim te mbare miq !

http://www.ashesandsnow.org/home.html
Si perfundim ekspozita duhet pare se ia vlente me te vertete.

----------


## shkodra13

________________________

----------


## Eni

Shkodra13,
nje pyetje teknike kam,

si arrin t'i renditesh ne kete menyre keto fotot ?
Pasi kam vene re se kjo teknika jote per paraqitjen e disa fotove te grupuara eshte e bukur, dhe se ti e perdor shpesh ketu tek arti.

----------


## shkodra13

Jane te asembluara ne "photoshop" dhe ketu te vendosura si nje file i vetem.

----------


## Eni

po une qe s'kam photoshop?

te rri pabere kombinime e grumbullime ??  :konfuz: 

kam vetem microsoft photo editor !

----------


## shkodra13

"microsoft photo editor"nuk e njoh (nuk perdor pc).

----------


## Eni

BIANIMALE I 
presenta 
ASHES AND SNOW 

Forse gli storici del futuro noteranno che proprio mentre l'accelerazione tecnologica 
portava il mondo ad operare sul tempo di Internet, 
gli ambientalisti mettevano in guardia l' umanità sulla necessità di operare previsioni a lungo termine 
e di assumere responsabilità di lunga durata sul tempo della biosfera. 
Mentre la tecnologia si occupava di renderci più scaltri, 
la consapevolezza ambientalista cominciava a renderci più saggi.

STEWART BRAND, The Clock of the Long Now 


Le più antiche rappresentazioni di animali, nelle pitture rupestri di 30.000 anni fa, testimoniano una condizione remota del nostro mondo.
C'è stato infatti un tempo in cui gli umani riconoscevano la loro natura animale, un tempo in cui essi occupavano ancora un posto all'interno dell'ordine naturale invece di tentare di dominarlo.
Documentari, film e altri media cercano oggi di ricordarci che cosa si sta perdendo. Ma cos'è che è andato realmente perduto? Forse la scomparsa di specie meravigliose o della biodiversità? Oppure qualcos'altro che va oltre questo? Forse ciò di cui abbiamo bisogno è ricordarci che stiamo anche perdendo la capacità di riconoscere la sensibilità poetica che possiedono alcuni dei più maestosi capolavori della natura - elefanti, balene, lamantini, falchi, giraffe e rinoceronti. Eliminando la naturale biodiversità, stiamo riducendo un'orchestra al solo suono dei tamburi, impoverendo inesorabilmente la nostra stessa specie.
Fin dai tempi della Roma antica gli uomini si sono divertiti ad osservare le evoluzioni degli elefanti sulle piste circensi, riducendo un magnifico animale ad una triste forma di spettacolo. Tuttavia il senso naturale del ritmo, l'innato comportamento sociale, la sensibilità al suono e al movimento che l'elefante possiede possono essere visti in un modo completamente diverso. Gregory Colbert ha trascorso otto anni a filmare e fotografare in India, Burma, Sri Lanka, Tailandia, Egitto, Isole Dominica e Tonga e ha creato una meditazione sulla superba dignità e sulla sensibilità poetica degli elefanti.
Compagni dell'uomo nella danza, tanto sulla terra che nell'acqua, gli elefanti rivelano così per la prima volta il loro naturale, non addomesticato, senso del sublime. Gli elefanti non riproducono passi di danza ma ne diventano l'essenza stessa.
Balene, lamantini, ibis, gru, aquile e falchi si uniscono al balletto, seguendo una sceneggiatura basata su un epistolario di 365 lettere tra un uomo e la sua amata. Il tono lirico della colonna sonora, composta da diverse tribù indigene, ne accentua il carattere quasi sacrale.
"Ashes and Snow" mette insieme uomini e animali in un modo mai visto prima. Tuttavia non si tratta di un filmato naturalistico né di una performance tecnologica, ma del risultato di una paziente ed amorevole esplorazione sulla natura artistica ed espressiva degli animali osservati nel loro stato naturale, e sulla loro capacità di interagire con l'uomo. Una ricerca artistica in grado di riportare l'uomo ad uno stato di grazia, nel quale egli non è più rappresentato come appartenente alla specie umana ma come membro della più vasta famiglia animale.
La prima BiAnimale sarà inaugurata a Venezia il 6 Aprile 2002 con la mostra di Gregory Colbert "Ashes and Snow". Per tre mesi Venezia, città d'arte e di architettura creata dall'uomo, sarà trasformata in una città incantata immersa nella natura. Per la prima volta i 13.000 mq. espositivi dell'Arsenale saranno interamente dedicati ad un unico artista. Le opere di Colbert, fotografie di grande formato (la maggior parte delle opere misura 2 x 3 m), stampate su carta giapponese fatta a mano, saranno appese ai muri degli edifici rinascimentali dell'Arsenale - Corderie, Artiglierie e Gaggiandre. 
"Ashes and Snow" è un sogno condiviso. Numerosi collezionisti, sparsi in tutto il mondo, hanno acquistato le opere di Colbert, consentendo così di finanziare le ventisette spedizioni necessarie alla realizzazione del progetto. Per proteggerne l'integrità e lo spirito artistico, non sono state accettate sponsorizzazioni commerciali. Nessuna anticipazione è stata offerta al pubblico o alla stampa, cosicché quando le immagini saranno svelate costituiranno una sorpresa assoluta. Chi non potrà recarsi a Venezia, potrà scoprirle attraverso il catalogo che sarà diffuso simultaneamente in tutto il mondo.
La conservazione dei capolavori non dovrebbe essere limitata alle mura dei musei. BiAnimale si propone di sensibilizzare l'opinione pubblica nei confronti della conservazione della natura creando un ponte tra scienze naturali e discipline artistiche. Come il nome suggerisce, BiAnimale è un evento biennale che intende celebrare l'interazione tra uomo e natura. La Fondazione BiAnimale è stata costituita per dar vita e sostenere progetti futuri. Nel 2004 la seconda BiAnimale inviterà altri artisti, musicisti, coreografi e scienziati a percorrere il sentiero che Venezia avrà tracciato.
BiAnimale vuole cambiare il nostro modo di sentire e di vedere, con la speranza di modificare il nostro modo di agire. Nel nostro mondo, sempre più veloce e meccanizzato, c'è bisogno di comprendere appieno la nostra comune appartenenza al mondo animale. Tale consapevolezza ci aiuterà a trovare l'empatia e la saggezza necessarie per imparare di nuovo ad interagire pacificamente in un mondo che un tempo era uno.


© Gregory Colbert, 2001

----------

